# We Couldn't Fight The Fever..............



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Good afternoon.....

I am happy to report that we just put a deposit down on a 2006 28RSDS. We will pick it up sometime this weekend or early next week.

As you all know we had been toying with the idea of a 5er. Well after looking and looking some more, we went back to the 28RSDS. I really liked the 29FBHS, but the bunk placement just did not do it for us. We also looked at Cougars, a used Jayco and a Holiday Rambler. They just did not do it for us. I really liked the Cougar, but was not real comfortable with the price, considering that it may cause "new truck fever".









We were able to get the local dealer to match the Lakeshore price with shipping. They also included a Equalizer hitch, Maxx Air vents and are installing a Quickie Flush.

It looks like we are going to trade the 21RS as the tax and title savings are fairly large.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations! You are going to love your Outback! Good choice!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Way to go, Tim. If we had a more powerful tow vehicle and larger storage space, the 28 RSDS would be our choice as well in the travel trailer line.

Randy


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats! Glad to hear you kept an Outback in the family!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Way to go, Tim! Whoo Hoo!!!









You are going to love the layout!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Weak, you are!!!!

Just great, now in Niagara Falls my wife will see new campers and trucks. I must resist, resist....

Can't wait to see your new lodge.

Nice job









kevin


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads Tim!!!!!!

Does that mean you are coming over this way tomorrow????

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

No Gary. We stuck with the local dealer. It was just much closer to deal with.

I really appreciate everyone's input on our decision making. All of the PM's and those long nights in the chat room!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim sunny

Now, If I only still had my boat...............


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT. I've got to stay away from this fever, it's running ramp-id lately.

Bill.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Congrats on the new TT. I've got to stay away from this fever, it's running ramp-id lately.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]78806[/snapback]​


Bill.....Guess what one of my first new mods is going to be????









Tim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the new TT.Â I've got to stay away from this fever, it's running ramp-id lately.
> ...


I'm not sure, a quickie flush


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > 2500Ram said:
> ...


West Virginia State Flower


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good to hear!!

Good Luck and let the mod list get started









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Way to go Tim so you're staying with Outback
Can't wait to see some pics









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Highlander96 said:
> ...


Are there online courses for sarcasm







I need some help.

Yes I figured it would be a Sat, great mod and relatively easy if your wiring guy wasn't the same tank labeler.

Bill.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I just like calling it by that name. My best friend was here Friday night and he is from West by God Virginia...........









Happy Outbacking!









Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah, but you can't pull a skier behind it can you?


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Good afternoon.....
> 
> I am happy to report that we just put a deposit down on a 2006 28RSDS. We will pick it up sometime this weekend or early next week.
> 
> ...


Hi Tim,
Congratulations! We just picked ours up Saturday. I see you are right around the corner from us. We are in Towson. The only Outback dealer I found in this area was Leo's, do you know of another one? Or did you go to Leo's as well if you don't mind me asking.?

Linda


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

gone campin said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon.....
> ...


Linda,

Welcome to the fray....We did buy from Leo's. GM Is a friend of the family. Actually, this is our second unit from them. We live right off of Magledt Road, off of Joppa.

Have you checked out the Rally threads? We have the Mid Atlantic Rally in Ocean City, Luray, VA in June and Niagra Falls in late July/early August. Please consider joining us!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tim

Congrats on your new Outback. Now you get to start modding all over again.









Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations! What a great trailer! Did you update the poll?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Tim
> 
> Congrats on your new Outback. Now you get to start modding all over again.
> 
> ...


But it's easier the second time around









Don


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Congratulations Highlander96!!!














We hope you have many good memories in your new Outback!





















We are so excited for you!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats on the new trailer









Unbelievable how the fever is trampling everyone in sight here.

My wife said to me the other night how much she misses the extra room in our old coachmen trailer. I told her her memory is exagerating how big it was with the dinette slideout in the living area









Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Unbelievable how the fever is trampling everyone in sight here.


I know... And I wish you guys would stop!
I can't afford a new Outback right now
The one we have is perfect for our needs.
Still....

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I can't afford a new Outback right now


C'mon Doug, it's only a monthly payment







What's a few dollars more a month









Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievable how the fever is trampling everyone in sight here.
> ...


We settled the first time.... Probably should have never bought the 21RS. This unit is going to be around for a while.

Look, we didn not go with the 5er because we knew it would have brought on "New Truck Fever".

I just got tired of hearing the DW complain about not being able to walk past the kids. When it rained.......watch out. If momma is not happy, nobody is happy.









As JM Keynes once said......"In the long run, we'll all be dead".

Happy Outbacking,

Tim


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > camping479 said:
> ...


We are awaiting the delivery of our new 28RSDS. My DW said the same thing about our 26RS. She fell in love with the additional space in the Kitchen area in the 28RSDS. It also will be easier to get out of the bed now. Before I had to crawl over DW to get to the walkway. Now I can crawl over her feet and hit the floor. She will really appreciate that feature.

Our camping friends cannot belive we are already upgrading. We average about 2 years in a camper but I anticipate we will keep the 28RSDS longer beacuse of the additional room. We went searching for a 5er but I could not bring myself to lay down all that money for a new TV.

Let us know how great the 28RSDS really is. We do not pick our up for another 3 weeks.

Great Outbacking!!!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievable how the fever is trampling everyone in sight here.
> ...


If you're selling Doug, I have a buddy that is really looking and he really like ours!!!


----------

